# white mucus?



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I just happened to peak inside on eof my birds' mouth and found some white mucus on the roof of her mouth. She looks great otherwise except for that whiteness in her throat. Any ideas of what it is?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Could be respiratory, clamydia, ornithosis, Aeromycin with Tylan is a good cure for any of this disease.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Could be canker as well. Check the mouth and throat for any nodgels/yellow looking substances. I would treat for canker to be on the safe side.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i would think canker also


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Mucous can be a sign of advance canker. It could be that it's further down in the throat, therfore not visible.
This not to say it's infact canker, but definitely something to consider as Louise and Altgirl have suggested. 

Cindy


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

OK, well she has an egg that is hatching today. I dont know what would be wise to do. I dont want to give her anything that could hurt the baby. She looks greatt otherwise. Should I just wait until the squeaker grows up? That way I could treat the whole family? Also. is it safe to worm(water soluble Vermisole) while there are babies in the nests?


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

If she has canker, the canker will be passed directly to the new baby through feeding. Iwould not worm right away, but treating for the canker is imperative and will not affect the baby.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Could also be salivary stones: http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/information-salivarystones.php

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

How large an area in her mouth?

Ony on or in the little hollow area in the 'roof'?

What shape, thickness or texture?


'White' moist stuff around the Trachea can accompany upper respiratory infection issues...

'Thrush' (Candida , or Yeast infection ) can also appear as 'white' if more likely to be seen further in the Throat, if seen at all...

If it is just little 'dots' it is probably as Terry mentions, 'Salivary Stones', although these are thought to have a Bacterial basis...


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Theyre not hard white spots. There's just thin milky film splotches. Its not very thick. maybe a yeast infection?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Terry,

Talk about coming across something obscure! Salivary stones. Never heard of them. Thanks to this website and all its members, instant education becomes available!

(I wonder how many PT members will be examining their own mouths for unusual things after this? LOL.)

Larry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Could also be salivary stones: http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/treatment-plan/information-salivarystones.php
> 
> Terry


Gee..........I didn't even know that pigeons could get that. Thanks.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

hello this is URGENT! there's a wild laughing dove (1 of many laughing doves & sparrows) that i feed from my window & this one in particular keeps coming back to my window & sitting fluffed up in the corner just staring at me, struggling to breathe (from its laboured chest inhalations) & it has white mucus on & in its beak which i can see clearly when it pants....there is fresh water on the window sill & i saw it eating so it obviously wants to live, but its guilt-trip stares are killing me!
i have a budgie in the house to consider, i thought about opening the window to try to catch it & nurse it back to health, but i don't know what's the cause of this mucus & if it can be treated naturally....there are no avian vets in my area & the local vets are useless & neither do they treat wild animals for free (yes i live in a retarded country) , i don't have money due to the endless lockdowns but i can't bare to turn a blind eye to it after it keeps staring at me like it's saying "help me!"
can someone who knows what they're talking about please advice what the problem is & what i can do to help it if i manage to successfully catch it?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Please catch him and post a photo. Just keep him seperate from your budgie and wash your hands after handling him. Catch him by throwing a towel over him when it gets dark.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Please catch him and post a photo. Just keep him seperate from your budgie and wash your hands after handling him. Catch him by throwing a towel over him when it gets dark.




















Marina B said:


> Please catch him and post a photo. Just keep him seperate from your budgie and wash your hands after handling him. Catch him by throwing a towel over him when it gets dark.


Well they sleep in the trees after sunset. This morning I shook the bird seeds & it was the first 1to come & it came right into my window frame waiting for me to catch it. I literally just scooped it up in my hands. It's now hostage in my bathroom. Gentle thing let me wash its beak coz that sticky stuff had fused its beak shut over night I suppose. Its gasping & rasping like someone with mucus in their throat. It's trying to eat but struggling & I felt its chest bone so poor thing wants to eat but struggling.... I don't know what I can do & it's not like in the UK where I can just call the RSPCA to have it taken into care. I have to go to work in 3hours so I need a solution fast


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor thing. Can you take an earbud and gently try and remove the mucous? If there's anything solid yellow in his beak (canker growths) then don't remove it. He might have canker. Can you get metronidazole from a pharmacy? Dose him with 15 mg once a day for 7 to 10 days. I hope he will still be ok by the time you get back from work. Keep us updated.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Poor thing. Can you take an earbud and gently try and remove the mucous? If there's anything solid yellow in his beak (canker growths) then don't remove it. He might have canker. Can you get metronidazole from a pharmacy? Dose him with 15 mg once a day for 7 to 10 days. I hope he will still be ok by the time you get back from work. Keep us updated.


I have been swabbing it with cotton buds & toilet paper. I even ran down the shop to get ACV with the mother to dilute in it water also use that to clean its beak, my theory worked & it dissolved the outer drool&theb it tried harder to eat but it can't seem to swallow coz there a lot of liquid coming from its throat. Its home alone now, been calling all. Kinds of animal care bollocks to get real help. It hasn't given up on life so I can't give up on it 😢 
I didn't notice any ugly growths inside its beak but it wouldn't let me open wide enough to examine. Where the eyelashes are it's red & it's eyes are skwinty I guess coz it's ill


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He might have a respiratory infection as well. Can you get a Betamox capsule (500 mg amoxycillin) as well? Dosage will be 20 mg twice a day. So you will need to split the powder into the correct dosages. If you treat him with both meds, then you are covering the basic. If he can't swallow food, try to put the powder into his beak with a small paintbrush and then let him drink water. That way he will at least get some meds in. Also, keep him warm with a hotwaterbottle covered in a soft blanket.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> He might have a respiratory infection as well. Can you get a Betamox capsule (500 mg amoxycillin) as well? Dosage will be 20 mg twice a day. So you will need to split the powder into the correct dosages. If you treat him with both meds, then you are covering the basic. If he can't swallow food, try to put the powder into his beak with a small paintbrush and then let him drink water. That way he will at least get some meds in. Also, keep him warm with a hotwaterbottle covered in a soft blanket.


I don't see how I will be able to get prescription meds... Isn't there a natural remedy?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You are already giving the acv, that's good. Do you have a petshop closeby that sells fish and aquarium equipment? If so, they might sell flagyl which is the same as metronidazole. Ask amongst your friends if they have leftover antibiotics that has amoxycillin. Synulox or clavmet can also be used. In the meantime, you can make him a tea (cooled down) that has cinnamon and a bit of ginger. What do the droppings look like?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are on Facebook, join the Palomacy Help Group for Pigeon and Dove rescue. They have members all over the world and someone might know of a rescue centre in your country.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> You are already giving the acv, that's good. Do you have a petshop closeby that sells fish and aquarium equipment? If so, they might sell flagyl which is the same as metronidazole. Ask amongst your friends if they have leftover antibiotics that has amoxycillin. Synulox or clavmet can also be used. In the meantime, you can make him a tea (cooled down) that has cinnamon and a bit of ginger. What do the droppings look like?


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Thus is its poo


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm home on my 
Break now I will warm up some cinnamon & ginger tea for it. Not sure if the petshop with fish sell that stuff u mentioned. I got thru to a municipal service that Said they will take the bird, let's hope they do


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you sure they won't just euthanize? He is producing starvation droppings. If he can't swallow, you might struggle getting food into him. If he is drinking, add some porridge (no milk or sugar products) to the tea so that you have a watery mixture. If he drinks that, he will at least get some nourishment. Otherwise use a medicine dropper and drop some porridge in the front of his beak. Hopefully he will swallow this.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Are you sure they won't just euthanize? He is producing starvation droppings. If he can't swallow, you might struggle getting food into him. If he is drinking, add some porridge (no milk or sugar products) to the tea so that you have a watery mixture. If he drinks that, he will at least get some nourishment. Otherwise use a medicine dropper and drop some porridge in the front of his beak. Hopefully he will swallow this.


God I hope not! I even thought what if they just let it loose coz they're too Jewish to spend money euthanising it. 
Is like them to keep me updated about its progress & If they treat to release it back to me so it can come back to where it lives, maybe it has a family here. Over 10 of them eat at my window.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Saz said:


> God I hope not! I even thought what if they just let it loose coz they're too Jewish to spend money euthanising it.
> Is like them to keep me updated about its progress & If they treat to release it back to me so it can come back to where it lives, maybe it has a family here. Over 10 of them eat at my window.


I just came home now for my break, warming up some water with cinnamon, ginger, rosemary & Melissa. 
Its still sitting in the bathroom probably was sleeping, breathing looks a bit more normal & the beak is dry & clean since I cleaned it with the ACV a few hours ago... Best of all I see it's eaten quite a bit of the seeds I left there, unless it just hid them behind the toilet lol. I examined its beak & it did a poo which was the same colour but the dark green part was more solid/conjealed rather then just water like earlier. I hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

His droppings will change if he is eating and food is digesting. You can always take the dove to them, but don't leave him there. Just get the meds and continue treating him at your place.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> His droppings will change if he is eating and food is digesting. You can always take the dove to them, but don't leave him there. Just get the meds and continue treating him at your place.


U reckon that's better than them taking it off my hands? Is this just coz we don't trust what they'll do with it? 
My only qualm with that is if they don't give me that option. Like the person who takes it might just be a worker or driver who will take it to the municipal vet & not give me the option to just get it looked at & take meds then take it back home


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Surely if they are a rescue centre, they must have birds recovering and undergoing treatment. If there aren't any, well then you know all gets euthanized. First go check it out.


----------



## Saz (Apr 18, 2021)

Marina B said:


> Surely if they are a rescue centre, they must have birds recovering and undergoing treatment. If there aren't any, well then you know all gets euthanized. First go check it out.


Sounds horrible but need to consider it, will surely check it out


----------

